# Doyle for April?



## thatgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

The only time I can take a decent picture of him is when he's on his hammock, otherwise he's swimming around too fast! I'll try to take a few more though. The white spots are on the outside of my tank, they're not on him.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

He's pretty! So cute relaxing on his own little place.


----------



## DoNotDeclaw (Apr 1, 2011)

Eeeeee, he's cute! It's hard to get their pictures on hammocks. And he's looking at you. I'd totally say that's an entry worthy picture.


----------



## Suzbettafish (Mar 28, 2011)

There are so many great pics! I wish I could vote for more than one!! :lol:
I love your guy chillin on his hammock! SO cute!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

HOW adorable!!!


----------

